
Silicon Valley has peaked - imartin2k
https://medium.com/startup-grind/silicon-valley-has-peaked-2e88591e02b
======
gamechangr
If SV has peaked, it will be a long long time until any other location catches
up.

Bollywood didn't hurt Hollywood at all!

